# Canadian reciprocity for American paramedics?



## Glorified

How hard is it for a Paramedic in the United States to obtain a license in BC or Ontario or any of the other Provinces.  Would a paramedic from the USA be considered a PCP or a ACP? Or is it impossible to get reciprocity, and do I have to receive 100% canadian training.  I am considering moving to Canada later in life.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## colafdp

Hi there, good question. i've worked with a few people that have come from a training program in the united states. a few have been emt's (pcp's up here) and one has been a paramedic (acp up here) while both have had no trouble coming here. They have had to prove what their training took, and if there was any differences in the training, and our scope of practices, they would take a quick con-ed type course on it. The only thing the paramedic from the states had to do, was learn about the blood glucose readings and everything up here. 

As for which province you go to, their local protocols will vary, and some provinces (ie: saskatchewan) won't let you do very much. Whereas provinces like alberta, bc, and ontario will let you do alot. Depends on what level your trained to, you may even qualify for the critical care paramedic level. I hope this helps you. If you have any other questions, you could always PM me.


----------



## BEorP

Glorified said:


> How hard is it for a Paramedic in the United States to obtain a license in BC or Ontario or any of the other Provinces.  Would a paramedic from the USA be considered a PCP or a ACP? Or is it impossible to get reciprocity, and do I have to receive 100% canadian training.  I am considering moving to Canada later in life.  Thanks for any info.



It is possible that EMT-P could get you ACP in Ontario, but you will need to know your stuff very well and be well educated from your past training. More likely, an EMT-P may be able to write the A-EMCA exam to be a PCP. EMT-B is worth nothing in Ontario.


----------



## TKO

Don't be dissuaded, the EMT-B that you have is what you are and that's ok.  However, it won't take you further than an EMR (first responder) here, even though you do have better training than an EMR.  You will need to do some upgrading to get the EMR equivalent, however (for different provinces).  BC for example, you would need to take an upgrade to perform the trauma rolls as per BC's standards and can get an endorsement to provide Nitrous Oxide (Entonox) for pain relief.  

You can make about $15/hr as an EMR and will mostly just work in rural areas.  In BC, rural areas aren't usually more than an hour away from a larger center anyway.

It's a good way to start and then move up to your PCP.  EMT-P will not be recognized for ACP consideration, however.  Licensing would recognize that as an ICP for the provinces that license ICPs however.  That pays about $23/hr.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Hey Glorified;

  Saw your post re: qualifications over the border.  In Alberta, we are just finishing up going through changes in our HDA (Health Disciplines Act) which has brought on additional responsibilities to our care levels.  We have 3 levels here... EMR , EMT, Paramedic.  At the EMR level they can difibrilate use opa's, bvms and will soon be able to administer pt owned meds, ie puffers, NTG along with some other newer skills.  EMT's do defib, cardiac monitoring (limb leads) entonox, IV's without drugs, and will soon be adding Combi-tubes, LMA's, Ventolin, Atrovent, Epi for anaphylaxis, NTG and other new skills.  Paramedics do defib, pacing, cardioverting, ACLS drugs, analgesia, paralytics, ETTs, IO's and lots more and will be adding more to their scope as well.  The things I have mentioned here are just from my memory, however, if you were interested in our scope(s) of practice, you could contact the Alberta College of Paramedics in Edmonton, Alberta or visit their website at www.collegeofparamedics.org.  They may also be able to offer you information on what procedures you may or may not have to go through to practice in Alberta.  Hope this was a little bit of help for you. Be well.


----------



## stackyb

*American Paramedic wanting to become Canadian Paramedic*

My boyfriend is from America and wishes to move here with me, in Canada. He currently is a Medic for the United States Army (in the reserves for another year), and would like to know how he would go about receiving any credit for his current training. If noone knows, perhaps you have an idea of whereabouts we would look for this information? Any help basically is greatly appreciated.


----------



## usafmedic45

> More likely, an EMT-P may be able to write the A-EMCA exam to be a PCP. EMT-B is worth nothing in Ontario.



Hmmm...I wonder if an EMT-I with all the additional training I have would be able to get a chance to test for it.  I'm going to be living in Ontario for a couple years while my fiancee is doing her graduate work in Toronto.  I really don't want to work as an RT up there unless I can get on with a fixed wing air ambulance operation.

If anyone has any suggestions for me, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## usafmedic45

> currently is a Medic for the United States Army (in the reserves for another year), and would like to know how he would go about receiving any credit for his current training.



Military training, unless it comes with a civilian credential, doesn't mean much normally.  If he's an Army medic, chances are he is an NREMT-B.


----------



## stackyb

yea, im wondering if there is a test. Because the training he has is extensive, and hes already done 43 credit hours, I wouldnt see him not knowing how to pass that test.


----------



## usafmedic45

> yea, im wondering if there is a test.



His first step would be getting the NREMT test behind him if he has not already (a lot US Army units require their medics to pass it/maintain their NREMT to be considered for promotion).  Until he does that, his options are going to be extremely limited.


----------



## stackyb

And after he does this cert what would be his next step, do you know?

He DOES have that. its basic tho


----------



## stackyb

when he leaves the army he will also have his instructor CPR and advance cardiac life support instructor cards aswell.


----------



## usafmedic45

stackyb said:


> And after he does this cert what would be his next step, do you know?
> 
> He DOES have that. its basic tho



I would get in touch with the Ontario EMS accrediting body and ask them.  One of the Canadian medics on here should be able to tell you exactly which agency to talk to.  I'm still several years from moving there myself so I haven't started contacting up there about my own situation yet.  

I wish your boyfriend the best of luck.


----------



## stackyb

Thank you so much for all youv told me already. I truly do appreciate it.


----------



## Outbac1

I've copied this from some previous posts on reciprocity and challenging tests to register here in Nova Scotia Canada. I'm sure other provinces will be similar.
You should also check out the Paramedic Association of Canada site as well. The national competency profiles are there. You can check them to see how you stack up. Then check with the registrar of the province you want to move to and Immigration as well.
http://www.paramedic.ca/Content.aspx?ContentID=2&ContentTypeID=4

 "If you are a "Basic" you are unlikly to get a job in Canada. You won't in Nova Scotia. A basic is about the same as our MFR. If you are a paramedic however you can challenge our provincial test. If you go here "http://www.gov.ns.ca/ehs/paramedics.htm" There is some information on registration here in Nova Scotia. Just above it are some "Comparison Templates". You can use these to compare your level of training and practice to what is required here. If you think your current training etc. is similar to ours you can ask your medical director to sign off on it. Then you can send it to our medical director for an evaluation. If he accepts it as being comparable then you would be registered at the appropriate level."


----------



## redleader14

*Updates?*

deleted


----------



## redleader14

colafdp said:


> Hi there, good question. i've worked with a few people that have come from a training program in the united states. a few have been emt's (pcp's up here) and one has been a paramedic (acp up here) while both have had no trouble coming here. They have had to prove what their training took, and if there was any differences in the training, and our scope of practices, they would take a quick con-ed type course on it. The only thing the paramedic from the states had to do, was learn about the blood glucose readings and everything up here.
> 
> As for which province you go to, their local protocols will vary, and some provinces (ie: saskatchewan) won't let you do very much. Whereas provinces like alberta, bc, and ontario will let you do alot. Depends on what level your trained to, you may even qualify for the critical care paramedic level. I hope this helps you. If you have any other questions, you could always PM me.



hi, I know this is an older post that I am quoting. I am a Canadian currently studying in the US. I am thinking about going for my EMT-P and was wondering if you had any updated info on the changing of countries and certifications? Thanks!


----------



## thegreypilgrim

*Here ya go*

British Columbia

Alberta

Yukon - Good luck with this one

Saskatchewan

Manitoba

Ontario

Quebec - Hope you speak French

Newfoundland and Labrador - This one looks like a hassle too

New Brunswick

Northwest Territories 

Nova Scotia


It's amazing what you can find if you know where to look.


----------



## fortsmithman

thegreypilgrim said:


> British Columbia
> 
> Alberta
> 
> Yukon - Good luck with this one
> 
> Saskatchewan
> 
> Manitoba
> 
> Ontario
> 
> Quebec - Hope you speak French
> 
> Newfoundland and Labrador - This one looks like a hassle too
> 
> New Brunswick
> 
> Northwest Territories
> 
> Nova Scotia
> 
> 
> It's amazing what you can find if you know where to look.



In the link to the NWT the contact number for the Fort Smith EMS Department is our emergency number.  The number for general enquiries is 867-872-8400.  Currently there is a working group working on future legislation for EMS in the NWT.  Currently we have no legislation.


----------



## Medic Tim

I am a Canadian who was trained in the USA.  I did my EMT-B and EMT-I in Maine through a Tech school. I was able to challenge the New Brunswick PCP exam. I had to prove that my course met the NOCP as NB follows the NOCP (paramedic.ca) After working for a few years as an EMT-I in Maine and a PCP in NB I went back to school part time and got an Associate’s degree in EMS and NREMT-P. New Brunswick will allow NREMT-P's to wright the Advanced Care Paramedic Exam. I am currently an ACP in NB and NS.


----------



## we talking bout practice

*Gonna do the same thing.*



Medic Tim said:


> I am a Canadian who was trained in the USA.  I did my EMT-B and EMT-I in Maine through a Tech school. I was able to challenge the New Brunswick PCP exam. I had to prove that my course met the NOCP as NB follows the NOCP (paramedic.ca) After working for a few years as an EMT-I in Maine and a PCP in NB I went back to school part time and got an Associate’s degree in EMS and NREMT-P. New Brunswick will allow NREMT-P's to wright the Advanced Care Paramedic Exam. I am currently an ACP in NB and NS.





I am a PCP out of fredricton and am looking to head over to Maine to take the AAS and emt p, I plan on working in N.S so this is an encouraging story to hear. NS didnt give you to much grief? I have looked ove the competencies, and see no issue. Any advice would be great.... SOOOO much cheaper to take it in old M.E


----------



## Medic Tim

no issues at all. NS actually has a special Intermediate Paramedic license for US trained medics that is good for a year so they can work while prepping for the ACP exam.


----------



## we talking bout practice

Those ICPs are a rare bread. when i was down there I think there were only 50 or so remaining. I didnt know they still liecenced threm. thanks for info, tell me how it goes.


----------



## kmg365

*Cross boarder EMS*

Gonna throw my 2.5 cents in;  someone had asked how long the training was in Canada.  I went to school in Newfoundland, it was 9 months full-time including clinicals and ambulance time.  
That included great deal of theory, a&p, patho, trauma, pharma, medical, 4 and 12 lead EKGs(only requiring interpreting lead 2), IVs, 8 symptom relief drugs, plus NRP, ITLS, plus many more.
This PCP (Primary Care Paramedic) course is CMA recognized as are most in Canada.  There is no national registry like in US, there is a final written and practical that is similar in nature.  
Hope this helps


----------



## Outbac1

There is expected to be a national exam in 2012. I'm not sure if it is going to be PCP, ACP or both. As to NS US EMT-P can apply for ACP. However if your schooling is accepted(and not all are) you would be initally registered as an ICP. This is only temporary. If you do not write or fail the ACP exam you will then be registered as a PCP. The ICP reg is for one year max. 
See   http://www.gov.ns.ca/health/ehs/paramedics/policies.asp    for details.


----------



## we talking bout practice

Thanks for info, I cant see why N.S would refusing a Nationally accredited school if they accept any at all. Appreciate the information.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

Outbac1 said:


> There is expected to be a national exam in 2012. I'm not sure if it is going to be PCP, ACP or both. As to NS US EMT-P can apply for ACP. However if your schooling is accepted(and not all are) you would be initally registered as an ICP. This is only temporary. If you do not write or fail the ACP exam you will then be registered as a PCP. The ICP reg is for one year max.
> See   http://www.gov.ns.ca/health/ehs/paramedics/policies.asp    for details.



Initially the exam will be ACP only with the first trial exam in 2012. The PCP exam will follow later. All Provinces are currently on board with having the National Exam, when finished and accepted, replace the current Provincial exams.


----------



## RocketMedic

stackyb said:


> yea, im wondering if there is a test. Because the training he has is extensive, and hes already done 43 credit hours, I wouldnt see him not knowing how to pass that test.



On this, your BF would really, really benefit from college courses and a paramedic school, if possible. EMT-B is already low on the totem, but the Army rams their Basics through in less than eight weeks, and there's really no retention or continuing education worth mentioning.


----------



## Outbac1

we talking bout practice said:


> Thanks for info, I cant see why N.S would refusing a Nationally accredited school if they accept any at all. Appreciate the information.



I believe the requirement is to be able to write the NREMT-P. Not all US schools prepare their medics for this. 

Having not written it I cannot comment on its difficulty or worth.


----------



## fortsmithman

WolfmanHarris said:


> Initially the exam will be ACP only with the first trial exam in 2012. The PCP exam will follow later. All Provinces are currently on board with having the National Exam, when finished and accepted, replace the current Provincial exams.



I asked my service's training officer about that and he said it will never happen.  Then reason is that there would have to be total agreement between the 10 provinces and 1 territory that regulate EMS.  He said that will never happen.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

fortsmithman said:


> I asked my service's training officer about that and he said it will never happen.  Then reason is that there would have to be total agreement between the 10 provinces and 1 territory that regulate EMS.  He said that will never happen.



As per the PAC Committee overseeing the development, the Provinces have all already agreed in principle. 

I'm on the OPA Board and our President is the Chair for PAC. I'll see what's out there in writing that I can link on here.


----------



## fortsmithman

WolfmanHarris said:


> As per the PAC Committee overseeing the development, the Provinces have all already agreed in principle.
> 
> I'm on the OPA Board and our President is the Chair for PAC. I'll see what's out there in writing that I can link on here.



I think one national exam for EMR PCP ACP and CCP would be a good idea.  Unfortunately what one government might view as a good thing may not be viewed as that by another government after a provincial territorial election.  Changes in government and policy are a fact of life. The winner in the election if there is a change of government may just to spite the other may cancel everything the previous government as done.  One good thing would be to establish a Canadian College of Paramedics to be responsible for testing and licensing EMS across the country.


----------



## remote_medic

fortsmithman said:


> I think one national exam for EMR PCP ACP and CCP would be a good idea.  Unfortunately what one government might view as a good thing may not be viewed as that by another government after a provincial territorial election.  Changes in government and policy are a fact of life. The winner in the election if there is a change of government may just to spite the other may cancel everything the previous government as done.  One good thing would be to establish a Canadian College of Paramedics to be responsible for testing and licensing EMS across the country.



any updates on this topic? Any closer to a "national" exam?


----------



## Medic Tim

I filled out a survey about this a few months ago. They are going to come out with the ACP exam first I hear, sometime this year.


----------



## alelkins

*Paramedic Reciprocity US to BC*

Just wondering if someone can advise me on where to begin. I am an American NREMT-P / FP-C / EMT-P-CC and I wish to obtain certification to work in BC. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.  Cheers!


----------



## Medic Tim

http://www.health.gov.bc.ca/ema/forms/public-forms.html

If you go to the bottom, all the forms you need are there. BC and several provinces use the NOCP guidelines found here www.paramedic.ca . I am not exactly sure how hard it is to directly license in BC. I am an NREMT-P and licensed in Nova Scotia and New Brunswick. NS has a special License for American trained medics so they can get work and prepare for the Advanced Care Paramedic (ACP) exam. If you are licensed in one province you are able to transfer it to another. There may be a test on the differences but it isn't bad from what I have heard. I went the NS route as there was no aditional cost, It transfers to all provinces, and if you are an NR medic you qualify.


----------



## alelkins

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Dwilding

Medic Tim said:


> I am a Canadian who was trained in the USA.  I did my EMT-B and EMT-I in Maine through a Tech school. I was able to challenge the New Brunswick PCP exam. I had to prove that my course met the NOCP as NB follows the NOCP (paramedic.ca) After working for a few years as an EMT-I in Maine and a PCP in NB I went back to school part time and got an Associate’s degree in EMS and NREMT-P. New Brunswick will allow NREMT-P's to wright the Advanced Care Paramedic Exam. I am currently an ACP in NB and NS.


I’m a Canadian currently taking the paramedic program in the states and I’m looking to come back to Canada after a few years in the states. What exactly is the process that I have to go through and who do I contact for that to work in Ontario? Can I just challenge the exam or is it more than just writing a test?


----------



## Medic Tim

Dwilding said:


> I’m a Canadian currently taking the paramedic program in the states and I’m looking to come back to Canada after a few years in the states. What exactly is the process that I have to go through and who do I contact for that to work in Ontario? Can I just challenge the exam or is it more than just writing a test?


Things have changed a bit. It is extremely difficult to get licensed in Ontario from outside Canada. I’ve actually get to meet someone who has successfully done it in the last 6-10 years.
Each province has a process for this. It’s a matter of contacting the province you want to license in and get their requirements and standards. You usually have to prove that you meet all of the Canadian standards through an audit process. This can be expansive and time consuming. .... but doable for the right people.
Once you go through all that you will be eligible to set for the provincial exam. Once licensed you will be able to transfer your license to any other province without needing to retest*.... there will be a test ... usually open book.... on certain laws and regulations specific to that province. You may also have restrictions on your license that can be lifted with additional training.


----------



## Bishop2047

Ontario already is the most competitive market for PCPs (Primary Care Paramedics).

My brother lives in Southern Ontario and recently went to a hiring process with well over 50 people fighting over each available job (there were 3 available).

Schools there pump out far more medics than there are jobs and this will make re-entering the workforce even more difficult. 

The Maritimes ares always a good place to live and make a living. Saskatchewan was the easiest place I have found to get work, though I think Manitoba would be similar. 

As for licensing Ontario has its own weird rules for licensure, but the easiest thing to do is find whichever Provincial College/Association will licence you, and then apply for labour mobility between provinces. It is not nearly as complicated as it sounds.


----------

